# Any Suggestions for Inexpensive CD Player?



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

I've got a PS3 hooked to a Onkyo 705, but am thinking of getting a stand alone CD player. I do NOT want to spend much, and would even go used if it was a quality product. I'm not a total audiophile but really enjoy great quality music.

Any suggestions?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Just looking to spare wear and tear on your PS3? Why not just rip your cds to the PS3?

If you still want to go with a standalone player, you'll pay more that just getting a DVD player. Any cheap DVD player will work.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
A great CD Player that can usually found under 100 Dollars is Parasound's CDP-1000. Made in Japan, fantastic build quality, and resale value is steady. You could keep it a couple of years and get your Money back.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I am not too sure if you can get them in the US but Cambridge Audio make some excellent VFM CD players...oh and there is also NAD and Rotel who also make good budget CD spinners too.


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

I found this on the local Craigslist: PIONEER ELITE DV-36 5 DISK DVD/CD PLAYER W/REMOTE.

The guy also has the manuals and wants $50.00 for it.

Good player for CD's?


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Not a bad price for a DVD/CD unit but from experience with other DVD players with Oppo and Higher end Denon players being the only exceptions, the rest of my previous DVD players have been rather disappointing with it's CD performance


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

That was kind of my thoughts too. 

Anyone have a good quality, pre-owned, CD player they'd sell me?


----------

